# 5850 Fan control?



## 1keith1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Does it work with the new 1.24RBE?

I already set my mem to 1205mhz like i want it with my last RBE flash but i wanted to do another flash so i can have my settings with the overclock and fan control, which i know are 100% stable (40min GPU tool),  at 978/1205 and i wanted to set up the fan profile to be similar to what i have set in Afterburner.


----------



## 1keith1 (Feb 6, 2010)

In case you guys don't know what i mean, i mean setting a custom profile for the fan where you set the fan speed to 40% at 30C and 50% at 45C, like that.


----------



## LineLeo (Feb 24, 2010)

Me too. I set the fan speed is:
Duty cycle min = 20
T min = 40
T mix = 75
but,
when temperature is lower than 75C(T mix), the fan speed is same as default,
when temperature is higher than 75C(T mix), the fan speed is 100%.
so if temperature is 75C~76C, the fan speed is default(about 55%) or 100% to switch.
(%)
100|　　　　　　　　　　　  |------------
 90|　　　　　　　　　　　　|
 80|　　　　　　　　　　　　|
 70|　　　　　　　　　　　　|
 60|　　　　　　　　　　　　|
 50|　　　　　　　　　　　 /
 40|　　　　　　　　　　/
 30|　　　　　　　　/
 20|------------/
 10|
   0|_________________________________
　　0　　　　　55　　　　　75　　　　　　　　(C)

and I want to set the fan speed is :
temperature / fan speed
0C/20%,10C/20%,20C/20%,30C/20%,40C/20%,50C/40%,60C/60%,70C/90%,75C/100%
(%)
100|　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　/------------
 90|　　　　　　　　　　　　　　/
 80|　　　　　　　　　　　　　/
 70|　　　　　　　　　　　　/
 60|　　　　　　　　　　　/
 50|　　　　　　　　　　/
 40|　　　　　　　　　/
 30|　　　　　　　　/
 20|-------------/
 10|
   0|_________________________________
　　0　　　　　　40　　　　　　　75　　　　　(C)


----------



## divertiti (Mar 12, 2010)

*5850 fan not spinning up after bios mod*

I modded my 5850's bios with overclocking settings, however, the fan profile isn't exactly working.

My settings are 
Tmin=55
Tmax=120
Dudy Cycle Min = 22

Hysteresis = 0
Spin up Cycle = 70
Spin up time = 4
Tmin Hysteresis = 4
PMW ramp = 1
PMW on

With GPU-Z monitoring, it says I idle at 41C with 21% on the fan, however when I play a game, the temperature goes as high as 74C but the fan only goes up to 31%, no higher. According to the graph on RBE, my fan should be at 40% when temp is at 70C

Anyone have any idea why it doesn't work?


----------



## egancj (Mar 13, 2010)

same with you
I'm watiing for solution


----------



## egancj (Mar 13, 2010)

I understand you
and I am in trouble changing 5850's fan speed by RBE not by CCC
I'm watiing for solution


----------



## egancj (Mar 13, 2010)

*How to change 5850's fan speed???*

I change my 5850's fan speed into 55%
but it does'nt work

it stays 21%


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 13, 2010)

Make one thread only.

Reported.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 13, 2010)

Everyone desperately hoping for working 5xx0 fan control in RBE: Please be patient. First thing I have to do is get a 5xx0, second is some research to be done. Will keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 24, 2010)

BAGZZlash, any news on 5850 fan control working for 5850's? desperately waiting xD


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 25, 2010)

doodkipje said:


> BAGZZlash, any news on 5850 fan control working for 5850's? desperately waiting xD



I received a 5830 for testing from W1zzard yesterday.  Still have some problems installing it, though. It seems either the card or the catalyst driver (10.3) does have some trouble with my screen: Always 60 Hz!  Makes me crazy, my eyes start to tear as soon as I look at the screen for more than 5 seconds. And I've been doing it all day today... 

Usually I install a card, install the monitor driver, disable EDID usage in the CCC, pump up the refresh rate to 85 Hz and that's it. Doesn't work here. Also tried ReForce and other tools. Any ideas?


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 25, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> I received a 5830 for testing from W1zzard yesterday.  Still have some problems installing it, though. It seems either the card or the catalyst driver (10.3) does have some trouble with my screen: Always 60 Hz!  Makes me crazy, my eyes start to tear as soon as I look at the screen for more than 5 seconds. And I've been doing it all day today...
> 
> Usually I install a card, install the monitor driver, disable EDID usage in the CCC, pump up the refresh rate to 85 Hz and that's it. Doesn't work here. Also tried ReForce and other tools. Any ideas?



I have no idea, anyone else that could possibly help here?


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Bagzzlash, Why would you need to disable EDID? If your monitor supports higher than 60Hz then you shouldnt need to disable EDID.
Cant wait for fan control on 5**0 cards!

Thanks for all the hard work you have done so far


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 25, 2010)

yea bagz your doing an eff-ing amazing job, if you could get the fancontrol working for 5850 (or 58xx series in general) i will donate to your project


----------



## divertiti (Mar 26, 2010)

For those of you eagerly waiting for the fan control to work, in the mean time you can use MSI Afterburner to set your fan profile. I left both 2D and 3D profile empty in Afterburner, so it's not doing any clock control, only fan, works great.

If you just set it to start automatically with windows, it's ALMOST as good as having the fan control in bios....almost.


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 26, 2010)

I know, thats what I'm using right now, but thanks anyway  Yea it'd be so much better to just have it done within the bios itself, you wouldnt have to grant msi ab admin rights everytime you startup your computer, msi wouldnt need to be on all the time etc.


----------



## 1keith1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea I know I am using that also, only thing is I set my card to my overclock settings in my bios so it gets pretty hot booting up, then once in windows the fan profile kicks in and it is really loud because it is now trying to cool it off. Not really a big deal but its kind of annoying. 

Another reason I don't like using MSI's Afterburner is because I notice that 40% of the time the profile doesn't start upon boot so I check every time to see that the fan is working which is getting annoying as well.


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 26, 2010)

1keith1 said:


> Yea I know I am using that also, only thing is I set my card to my overclock settings in my bios so it gets pretty hot booting up, then once in windows the fan profile kicks in and it is really loud because it is now trying to cool it off. Not really a big deal but its kind of annoying.
> 
> Another reason I don't like using MSI's Afterburner is because I notice that 40% of the time the profile doesn't start upon boot so I check every time to see that the fan is working which is getting annoying as well.



Yea same goes for me, it will spin up loud when im in windows to cool it off again  The profile does always start with windows at my place though, dont know what thats all about


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 29, 2010)

Soo, any news on this matter yet?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 30, 2010)

So here are my first findings. I'd really appreciate some of you guys confirm them! 

I have an Asus 5830 installed, equipped with a default software controllable fan (please note that there's no such thing as a reference design by ATI for the 5830, so also no reference cooler). I have the catalyst driver 10.3 installed as well as the CCC.
Good news is: Fan control using RBE still works as usual! I tried both automatic transfer function and look up table mode. First I set the *transfer function* to rather drastic values, flashed and rebooted. See the settings I used here:




After reboot, just during the POST screen, I noticed the expected: Pretty loud fan noise. This high fan spin rate kept up until windows was booted (and thus, driver settings kicked in). Please note that I have overdrive disabled, don't use any profiles in the CCC and don't use any other video card software such as Afterbuner, RivaTuner or anything like that. Still, the driver seems to take over the fan controlling job.

Afterwards, I confirmed these findings using a BIOS set to use these, again drastic, *look up table* values:



I found the same outcome: Loud fan during boot, fan noise cutting off as soon as windows was booted.

Conclusion: Fan control in BIOS itself still works, but settings are being overridden by driver even without any fan profile. *Do you confirm?*


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

*Confirmed.* 
Same as you, during boot it was spinning up untill windows and the drivers kicked in... 
Strange...


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 30, 2010)

doodkipje said:


> *Confirmed.*
> Same as you, during boot it was spinning up untill windows and the drivers kicked in...
> Strange...



Thanks. You have a reference design 5850, right?


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Reference MSI 5850, sir.


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep mine does the same! Reference Sappire 5870


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 30, 2010)

Hum, this is both good and bad news. Good to know that neither the BIOS itself nor RBE is the problem here. But how do we stop the driver from bullying the BIOS out of the fan control job?


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Hum, this is both good and bad news. Good to know that neither the BIOS itself nor RBE is the problem here. But how do we stop the driver from bullying the BIOS out of the fan control job?



I was hoping you would know! 

Had anyone tried just installing the display driver?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, that would be interesting.


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Indeed, whatabout i try uninstalling ati drivers en AB and stuff, then reflash the bios, see if it would raise the fan according to temps correctly then?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, but you have to be sure that windows does not reinstall the driver by itself on bootup. Would be cool if you gave it a try!


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I'll do so tomorrow then!


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I have just tried uninstalling the display driver then before rebooting reflashed the bios. Iv also tried just installing the display driver alone. I hope we find a way to make this work!


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Good you uninstalled the display drivers, but what where the outcome's? did you bios-fan settings work or not? Share your wisdom!


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

It didnt make any difference. As soon as window loads drivers (including native) on boot the fan speed goes back to normal.


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

When you have uninstalled every ATI driver, CCC etc. + uninstalled any overclocking tools like MSI afterburner, AMD GPU tool etc. try doing this:







I guess you know where to find it, but it's under properties of your ''My computer'' shortcut, and then hardware (something like that, my windows is in dutch) and then click the uninstall button im pointing at in the screenshot.

I hope i made sense


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

ok will do! I'll let u know soon


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

I found this on my travels not sure if it any good though.

WOULD YOU LIKE TO ADD FAN SPEED CONTROL TO CCC? 
THIS WILL WORK WITH ALL CARD THAT HAVE temperature sensor E.G. 3870 

This works on Catalyst 8.10 and above 

Temperature sensor: If your fan has more than 2 wires 

THIS WOULD REQUIRE YOU TO EDIT THE REG. 

PLEASE BACKUP YOUR REG!!!! 

START -> REGEDIT (RUN AS ADMIN) -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> CurrentControlSet-> CONTROL -> CLASS -> {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} -> 0000 (be sure to tweak your CURRENT drivers key MINE IS 0000) 

THEN LOCATE AND EDIT THE VALUE DATA FOR EACH BELOW TO (2) 

FanSpeedPercentActual_NA 
FanSpeedPercentTarget_NA 
FanSpeedRPMActual_NA 
FanSpeedRPMTarget_NA 

SO AFTER THEY WILL ALL HAVE DATA VALUE 2 


EXIT -> REBOOT -> GO TO CCC -> OVERDRIVE 

OR A SHORTCUT 

OPEN REGEDIT -> FIND: FanSpeedPercentActual 

THEN YOU WILL SEE THE 4 ABOVE RIGHT UNDER EACH OTHER 
AND EDIT THE VALUE DATA TO (2) 

EXIT -> REBOOT AND ENJOY


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Great!  I will make my attempt tomorrow aswell and ofcourse I will share my findings


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know if thats any good, never heard of it. You might try it out but be sure to backup your .reg file as it says. I'm not going to try this though, so many times I had to reinstall windows due to me destroying my registries


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

It worked! But im running on native driver at the moment so everything looks quite basic! Im going to try a couple of things now. I'll keep you updated


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Did the regedit work or the removing all of your drivers which i explained work? In any case its great news


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

Your idea of uninstalling the driver. But as soon as windows reboots and installs driver again it goes back to normal


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

So my guess is that the integrated windows-display drivers mess with the fan settings, could there be any way that could stop windows from reinstalling that and permanently keeping that removed? Just writing the ideas that come up to me right now, share your thoughts please everyone


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

It seems that way. I tried to install the ati driver before windows reinstalled the windows-display driver but the ati driver would'nt install until windows had done its job of installing the windows-display driver.

If that makes any sence


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes I understand what you're saying. Seems like we gotta figure out a way to stop this process  I'll try to do some googling tomorow, gotta sleep now, midnight hehe. Everyone keep the thread updated please


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2010)

Uninstall ATI device from the Device Manager, when asked, Also remove dirvers? select 'yes'.
Then use a Driver cleaner like Driver Sweeper etc (on Guru3D there are some).
Boot in save mode, run driver cleaner again.
Start normally, Windows will ask for drivers, cancel. Install ATI drivers.

Hope this helps


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 30, 2010)

egancj said:


> I change my 5850's fan speed into 55%
> but it does'nt work
> 
> it stays 21%



did you hit apply?


----------



## doodkipje (Mar 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> Uninstall ATI device from the Device Manager, when asked, Also remove dirvers? select 'yes'.
> Then use a Driver cleaner like Driver Sweeper etc (on Guru3D there are some).
> Boot in save mode, run driver cleaner again.
> Start normally, Windows will ask for drivers, cancel. Install ATI drivers.
> ...



Thanks alot, definitaly going to try this out tomorow, could anyone try this one out aswell? I guess two experiences are better then one.


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> Uninstall ATI device from the Device Manager, when asked, Also remove dirvers? select 'yes'.
> Then use a Driver cleaner like Driver Sweeper etc (on Guru3D there are some).
> Boot in save mode, run driver cleaner again.
> Start normally, Windows will ask for drivers, cancel. Install ATI drivers.
> ...



Just tried it. While rebooting after installing the ati drivers the fan when back to normal speed again. It seems that the ati drivers take control of the fan speed. 

What I didnt do though was install just the display drivers alone. Although I dont think it will make any difference.

I think we need to find out how to stop the ati drivers taking control of the fan speed.

Maybe its in the registry? Im not sure how it works though. Would it be a kernel driver or a user driver I wonder.


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2010)

I am lost about the goal of this thread, but if you dan't want CCC to do anything, kill the process 
The fan control is programmed into the card, you can change it with CCC or AFterburner.
Yet.. on booting it will always fall back to the boot values untill Windows and the drivers have loaded...


----------



## sparksltd (Mar 31, 2010)

erixx said:


> I am lost about the goal of this thread, but if you dan't want CCC to do anything, kill the process
> The fan control is programmed into the card, you can change it with CCC or AFterburner.
> Yet.. on booting it will always fall back to the boot values untill Windows and the drivers have loaded...



Stopping the ccc process doesn't stop the fan being controlled by the display driver though. Even with ccc uninstalled the fan is controlled by the driver instead of the bios.


----------



## 1keith1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Somebody should try Linux and WinXP! 

I know its not helpful but I am just curious and am also at a loss for what it could be.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 1, 2010)

erixx said:


> I am lost about the goal of this thread [...]



Yes, I think so, too. Maybe reading it helps?


----------



## sparksltd (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone come up with a solution yet?


----------



## erixx (Apr 6, 2010)

Afterburn does control (and master!!! hehe) the fan, as long as you dont run CCC (tested here this week)

Yet Ati Tray Tools is not able now. And less CCC.

Ati Tray Tools creator said that it is impossible (or not liked by him), and the only way around is using the Afterburner routine... Interesting stuff... 

Afterburner gave me full Clock and Fan control - Autoprofiles sometimes working
Ati Tray Tools gives me full clock control, small voltage control, no fan control (=always auto) - autoprofiles working...

Hard choices 

PD: Cheers BAGZZlash for helping me out


----------



## sparksltd (Apr 6, 2010)

I've tried using Afterburner but I got fed up of having to allow it through uac everytime I bootup.


----------



## erixx (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, but try running it as a Scheduled Task


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

erixx said:


> Yeah, but try running it as a Scheduled Task



We are trying to get it to work without 3rd party overclocking programs. That's pretty much the whole reason I'm trying to do it. I've used Afterburner and it does work fine but it also doesn't retain 2d clocks.

The user who posted the registry settings has it correct. ATi drivers have a lot of control at the registry level. *Only I can't find the values they mentioned in the post

So, I confirmed this problem, set my idle clocks to 31% in RBE with a somewhat aggressive ramp up. CCC overrode it and set it to it's fan profile. After thoroughly uninstalling the drivers, including the registry and everywhere else ATi could interfere, it worked. 31% in Windows. So right now the only way to fix it is in the registry. Unless there is a way to change it in the ACE folder somewhere...


----------



## andyp (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

I am also suffering the same problem. 
I note the same as above, the fan audibly spins at the correct (BIOS) speed until Win7 has loaded drivers.
I also read elsewhere that ULPS may mess up fan setting, but setting EnableUPLS=0 in the registry and rebooting makes no difference. 

Watching the thread with interest,
Andy

Edit: Another observation. Just put an arctic cooling twin turbo pro on the card, with the fan connected to a 12v connector - ie not connected to the 4 pin fan header on the board. Everest still shows a % readout that ramps up and down the the temperature! The drivers must be screwing with reading values as well as sending them.

Edit2: Submitted Catalyst Crew feedback


----------



## waYan (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi @ all

I have the same problem - has anyone found a solution yet?

There must be a way to stop the driver from taking control of the fan control ;-)

greetings
waYan


----------



## scamps (May 5, 2010)

First of all: I haven´t found a solution either.

I am working on a semi-passive cooling-solution for my 5850 and did some investigations in 5850´s fan behaviour. Can anybody confirm the following:

@stock-bios and newest ATI-driver the fan seems not to be working on an expected linear curve between Tmin (55°=22%) and Tmax (100°=100%) (like one could expect after looking at the diagram e. g. of RBE). The driver or anything else seems to overwrite the values of the bios-fan curve (as already noticed).
The fan seems to be running all the time @22% (what is exactly "duty cicle min"), with only lowest gains of rpm at increasing temps (much lower as it should be regarding the bios values). But after hitting the Tmax of 100° the fan runs abruptly with 100% and falls back to the duty cicle min-value of 22% (after temp is falling below 100°) again, until the Tmin is reached again. If the load of GPU does not drop in the meantime the fan starts switching between 22% and 100% again and again 

So I tried this:




I use a PWM-120 mm fan at the 5850-fan connection (with selfmade adaptor) and an Accelero S1 Rev.2 cooler of Arctic Cooling. The 22% - value (of bios and/or driver) is to low to start the fan. So the fan is only once starting at system boot up and runs out. At idle stat the fan is generally not running at all.
But: Under load with those values mentioned in the screen the fan starts running at new Tmax of 75° with 100% (?), cools the card back to below 75°, keeps on running at approx. new "duty cicle min"-value (constant 60%) until the Tmin is reached again. Below Tmin the fan stops running again (lack of enough voltage or better: lack of enough pwm-signal I guess). It is not so easy to prove this behaviour, because the rpms are not monitored really proper and fast (perhaps my 1300 rpm-PWM-fan is to slow ). 

But I was really surprised a little bit by this behaviour. Perhaps somebody can confirm this and perhaps it is useful for somebody.

Edit:
Perhaps another useful hint. With this setup the manual control of the fan via CCC is only working properly with overdrive enabled:



Seems to disable driver´s effect on fan behaviour.


----------



## scamps (May 6, 2010)

Did some further investigations, but was not really successfull. Ramp function does not work at all. The driver seems to smash down any change inside bios, keeps active only the Tmax setting. Hysteresis works, but with strange behaviour, too.

Found my best settings at the moment - together with Accelero S1 Rev. 2 a good and working silent solution for 5850. Small review (warning, german language only): http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f136/hd5850-mit-accelero-s1-rev-2-ruhe-im-karton-713264.html

@BAGGZlash
Still hope on your skillz


----------



## ashrack (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a HD5770 facing the same issue as the rest of you. The Ati driver ignores the bios fan settings.

Are there any workarounds yet, besides 3d party programs?


----------



## Decoman (Dec 20, 2010)

I just want to pop in here and give my thanks to the developer of RBE. 

Having successfully flashed my Sapphire 5850 bios to a Asus one, and then again with a modified bios altering the clocks, I am left with a solid solution and I am very happy with that.

I noticed that the fan was uncontrolled and have settled my concern by relying on using catalyst control panel's "overdrive" for overclocking with the volt set in the bios, and more importantly, relying on a fixed (manual) fan speed (50%) in catalyst control panel to ensure proper cooling. With fans on auto in catalyst control panel, the fan hardly spin up and merely rise up from 21% to 30% when things get hot, which is probably the issue people have been discussing in this thread.

Flashing my Sapphire bios to the reccomended Asus one, might in itself have solved an issue I got when overclocking above "max values" in catalyst control panel with the old bios and MSI Afterburner, with Youtube/flash + hardware acceleration + dual screens causing a crash or simply a BSOD. Having used RBE to alter the bios to new clock speeds, I no longer experience the Youtube/flash/hardware-acceleration crash, and yet keep the UVD and "2D" mode working flawlessly for my two screens.

Currently using a Sapphire 5850 card, w. Accelero Twin Turbo Pro w. Thermalright VRM R4.
@ 900MHz core, 1155 MHz memory, 1.225 volt (Ati catalyst 10.10 driver)


----------



## Ultravore (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys 

I'm reviving this thread because i just found out the exact same problem on my XFX HD 5850 BE v2.
The display driver overrides all fan settings in the BIOS and that's pretty annoing because it use very bad ones. The fan runs way too slow and the card gets unhealthy hot.

Any new information on how to disable this driver fan control now?


----------



## dynomo (Mar 5, 2011)

I have an xfx5870 V2 that would not take any notice of RBE fan control setting everytime it booted to windows after i flashed it's bios. Interestingly my cards fan was running at 55% all the time from stock. I found on the xfx website another bios that slows the fan to 30%. Flashed that bios over to the card and booted into windows and the ccc set the fan straight away to 30% fine. I have compared the fan control of both the original and new bios and both show identicle fan control settings in RBE? Looks like maybe RBE is missing something?


----------



## hovering (Apr 1, 2011)

dynomo said:


> I found on the xfx website another bios that slows the fan to 30%.


Confirmed. Moreover, being thrilled by above, I looked into the bios file and isolated 8 bytes, which, when altered, are eliminating so-called _"settings are being overridden by driver"_, lol. Now I can easily get fan 30% or 55% idle on almost any 58x0 bios ATI driver/3d party soft independently. Corresponding bytes are residing @ hex 0000BB73 (though it varies on some bioses). Oh, and RBE seems to be completely unaware of these settings whatsoever. Flashing altered bios into card has to be done with -f switch, and flasher will report device and bios as n\a due to incorrect crc I guess. But it's totally reversible with just flashing back any of "original" bioses — checked it a few times myself.

Sorry for possible spelling, I'm not a native english speaker.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 1, 2011)

hovering said:


> Corresponding bytes are residing @ hex 0000BB73 (though it varies on some bioses).


Could you post the corresponding BIOS file, please? There are 8 bytes in a row to be changed from this position on, right? What values are they to be changed to?


----------



## hovering (Apr 1, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Could you post the corresponding BIOS file, please? There are 8 bytes in a row to be changed from this position on, right? What values are they to be changed to?


Sure thing, bios file's attached. Now you're looking for following hex sequence: 
	
	



```
4C1D3421B80B8813
```
I didn't really have much time to play with it, though found that changing bytes 
	
	



```
B80B
```
 (30% idle revs) to, say, 
	
	



```
1F7C
```
 will set idle revs at 55%.


----------



## naranhito82 (Apr 1, 2011)

hovering said:


> Confirmed. Moreover, being thrilled by above, I looked into the bios file and isolated 8 bytes, which, when altered, are eliminating so-called _"settings are being overridden by driver"_, lol. Now I can easily get fan 30% or 55% idle on almost any 58x0 bios ATI driver/3d party soft independently. Corresponding bytes are residing @ hex 0000BB73 (though it varies on some bioses). Oh, and RBE seems to be completely unaware of these settings whatsoever. Flashing altered bios into card has to be done with -f switch, and flasher will report device and bios as n\a due to incorrect crc I guess. But it's totally reversible with just flashing back any of "original" bioses — checked it a few times myself.
> 
> Sorry for possible spelling, I'm not a native english speaker.



Can yo tell me what is that sequence of bytes in that bios or what tool can i use to known it?

I'm very newbie in this  please excuse my possible nescience 
If i change this 01 to a 00 (like enable 1/disable 0) in the position 3 of file 0000bb70 the driver does'nt override the bios fan control ?? i can use the rbe fan cyle? 







Thanks


----------



## hovering (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry pal, but your firmware seems to have a totally different structure, hence no idea what it may look like there.


----------



## dynomo (Apr 2, 2011)

hovering said:


> Confirmed. Moreover, being thrilled by above, I looked into the bios file and isolated 8 bytes, which, when altered, are eliminating so-called _"settings are being overridden by driver"_, lol. Now I can easily get fan 30% or 55% idle on almost any 58x0 bios ATI driver/3d party soft independently. Corresponding bytes are residing @ hex 0000BB73 (though it varies on some bioses). Oh, and RBE seems to be completely unaware of these settings whatsoever. Flashing altered bios into card has to be done with -f switch, and flasher will report device and bios as n\a due to incorrect crc I guess. But it's totally reversible with just flashing back any of "original" bioses — checked it a few times myself.
> 
> Sorry for possible spelling, I'm not a native english speaker.



Great, good job I posted this info then


----------



## fashric (Apr 25, 2011)

So will RBE ever support changing the fan profiles on the 5850 bios? I'm running a 5850 crossfire setup and my reference XFX card will not go past 33% fan speed and gets too hot for my liking. Now i cant use Afterburner to control the custom fan profile of the XFX card because my other card is a non reference Gigabyte 5850 OC that will lock up if I use Afterburner to manually set the fan and Afterburner wont allow me to set indvidual fan profiles for each card, it just applies the same fan profile to both cards :S of course I can set the XFX cards fan manually in CCC overdrive but tbh its a PIA to do this everytime I wanna game. So it would amazing if RBE actually supported this in the next release i'm sure a few people are suffering the same issue as me. Of course i'd also welcome any other suggestions or solutions.


----------

